# Yahoo mail?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Each time I open it, the same e mails are back, I delete-only to be back next time. I also cannot open any mail--it just says failure-whats going on?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I have them as well, but haven't had any trouble.
Maybe shoot their support people a note and ask them?
Or try clearing your history, delete cookies, all that?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

ceresone said:


> Each time I open it, the same e mails are back, I delete-only to be back next time. I also cannot open any mail--it just says failure-whats going on?


 ...........not sure exactly what your problem is , but on my version of Yahoo , I put a chk mark in the box to the left of all items I consider SPAM then I click on Spam above and they go into the spam file ! The yahoo filter will then route any item from that addy into the spam file . It learns as it goes . , fordy:shrug:


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks, everyone. I was putting a check in the box-and deleting--next time I opened, they were back. Not sure what is going on--next day-they couldnt open individual e mails--next 2 days, I had to use password to get in-think its their problem--but hackers worry me--last month they had me change passwords, as someone was sending fraudulent mail from it.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

That is how Yahoo works, always getting hacked, having issues and giving you trouble. Just wait, soon you will be missing emails for several days and then a week later, they will come in as new mail!

On the 13th, I also had issues. Just happens from time to time. Just make sure you pick strong passwords and change them often! Yahoo email accounts are hacked a lot! Everyone I know who has one has been hacked at least once this past year, some more than once.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Well, mine moved some of my unchecked e-mails to trash and I can't move them back to the inbox. Soon the trash will empty and there nothing I can do about it. Going to try another service, maybe gmail. P's me off as I've had this e-mail addy for at least 10 years. My password is an unusual combo of numbers and small/large cap letters that do not spell a word so I don't think that has anything to do with mine.

Here it is, a few hours later and I can't get into the trash to even see the e-mails. gre:


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

After having Yahoo email for years and having issue after issue after issue, I switched over to Gmail. Haven't had one single issue since. Yahoo email is the worst!


----------

